# Starrett micrometer fix



## mwestcott

I found what I thought was a great deal on a little used Starrett T230RL 1" micrometer.  It had some old gunk on it, so I thought that was why the spindle was sticky when turned.  I took the spindle out, cleaned and degreased everything, and it is still so tight I can't use the ratchet.

Upon looking at it, it appears the spindle lock mechanism isn't retracting enough and is dragging on the spindle.  It will turn to a stop and lock the spindle, but it will spin all the way around the other way and release a bit, but not enough for the mic to spin freely.  I found a bit of info on line, and several mentioned that, when the thing is apart, DON'T turn the spindle lock.  I'm sure I did when cleaning it. Nothing I can find mentioned how to fix this issue.

It may be related, but it's off zero by about .0005, and I tried to rotate the barrel with the spanner, and it won't budge.  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Tony Wells

It's been a while since I serviced a RL series, but it seems to me there is a small pin involved in a split portion of that lock ring. If the split gets distorted by turning it when you shouldn't, the open position still doesn't "relax" the friction on the spindle. You could buy another lock ring, but no harm in trying to bring it back to proper shape. If you can't, then maybe look at buying a replacement.  Or a quick call to Starrett may result in a "how to" on fixing it. I'm not absolutely positive about this.,  As I said, it's been a long time since I had one apart and I may be confusing it with another instrument. I have that style lock on my 0-6 set, and a few others and strongly prefer it.

Oh, and the cal error is not related.


----------



## mwestcott

Yes, there's what appears to be a split ring in there that isn't moving out of the way.  No idea how to get it or the lock ring out. There is a very small notch just in front of the ring on the barrel that I bet has something to do with it.


----------



## Tony Wells

If you care to download their 3d viewer, you can look at a breakdown of the mic. Should help.


http://www.starrett.com/multimedia/starrett-3d


----------



## mwestcott

Thanks, I've tried that already - I get the message "the page you are looking for doesn't exist", with direction to a couple of links that go to some software company.  I did find some information on another site that described my exact problem.  The lock ring was moved when the spindle was out, which bends the split ring in there, which has a pin and cam arrangement.  With the spindle out, the lock ring is supposed to slide out of its groove, and the split rings can be adjusted.  Of course, my lock ring won't come out.  I suppose the split ring was bent enough it has it locked in there.  Any more force than I'm using, or going after it with a tool, will likely cause major damage.


----------



## f350ca

When you figure it out post the solution PLEASE.
Someone posted a how its made video on Starret micrometers, SO I like a kid had to see the ground thread. Looks nice but when I went to reassemble it I have your problem exactly.
I've had them apart before to oil the threads on some old ones that had sat for decades and they went back together with no problems.

Greg


----------



## Tony Wells

I'll be in the shop tomorrow. I'll take one of mine apart and report back. I've done several, but it's probably been 20 years. It will come back to me.


----------



## mwestcott

SUCCESS!  I was able to resolve this problem.  The lock ring and the split ring do indeed come out directly upward, after removing the spindle.    There is a little notch in the barrel just in front of the lock ring.  There is a small lug on the split ring that fits in that notch.  Mine was very tight, and although I knew better I finally just grabbed hold and pulled hard.  It gave way and surprised me and the lock ring and the split ring and the teeny tiny little pin flew out onto the floor.  I got incredibly lucky and found them all, especially the little pin (at least I hope there wasn't something else in there...).  I would recommend putting the whole thing in a big clear ziplock bag or something if you do this, or so something to catch the parts in case it flies apart like that.

At 4:30 in the first photo of the split ring is the lug that goes into the barrel notch. The split in the ring opposite to that is what causes the tightness issue apparently.  I think if the lock nut is rotated when the spindle is out, the lock ring closes too much and won't spring back.  I used an xacto knife to wedge the split back open.  I put the split ring into the lock nut to test it and the spindle slid easily through it.

It took me a while to figure out the pin goes into the wedge-shaped cutout in the split ring (has anyone been able to download the software from Starrett to view their exploded views?  That would've really helped).  Before I put it all together, I cleaned up some burrs on the split ring with a fine diamond hone.  It was still really tight going back into  the barrel,  and a small bit of filing on some shiny spots on the split ring lug made it easier.

Getting it  back together was very fiddly.   I ended up doing it a half dozen times before getting it lined up so the spindle would go through.  After a bunch of tries, I reversed the lock ring on the split ring and it finally went together and now it works as it's supposed to, and I can use the ratchet.  

Now if I can just get it zeroed.  It's off a half thousandth, and I cannot get it to move with the wrench.  The wrench pin pulled out last time and boogered up the wrench hole, grrrrrr....  I have it soaking in Kroil now in case that may help.

Anyway, I hope this helps someone!


----------



## Tony Wells

Yep, that's the way I remember it. I haven't had time to break one of mine down, so it looks like I don't need to now. 

The barrel is a friction fit, so soaking should help that. It isn't supposed to be that hard to turn. A little warmth like just sitting under a lamp may help. No torch or anything.


----------



## royesses

Those photo's make what you were describing very clear now. It is a one roller sprag clutch. Very ingenious design. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## 22405

Found this thread searching for pictures of the "Lock Ring" assembly for a Vintage Starrett No. 230 that I recently purchased on eBay.  Upon receipt of the micrometer, the spindle was a little tight to turn and the lock ring was frozen in place.  I put a little oil on the lock ring and it freed up and began to work.  Time to give it a good cleaning and some oil.  Without knowing better, I moved the lock on and off while I had the spindle out and the locking mechanism closed down tight and the spindle barely moved without considerable effort.  After seeing the pictures of the parts that are in the lock ring assembly it was time to disassemble it and remedy the problem.  

I suspect that what I found is the same for most vintage micrometers, years of old dried oil that looked like varnish,  with plenty of dirt and grit...no wonder the lock ring assembly was frozen.  What you don't see in the picture is the inner split ring, it has a slit in the sidewall making it very weak.  When you apply the lock without the spindle it will collapse and it did.  I used an exacto to open the gap, then verified that the spindle would fit without drag and the inner locking mechanism would still fit the outer ring.  Cleaned, polished and oiled everything... it works like new.  

Thanks for posting the pictures and the details, made this an easy fix.

Robert


----------



## EmilioG

There is a barrel spring for this mic. Was it present when you disassembled?  You can order parts from Starrett if anything is worn.


----------



## 22405

The parts I found inside were the same as pictured above.  What does the barrel spring look like?  What does the spring do?

Thanks


----------



## EmilioG

22405 said:


> The parts I found inside were the same as pictured above.  What does the barrel spring look like?  What does the spring do?
> 
> Thanks


According to the Starrett 3d parts viewer, there is a spring.  SPRING, BARREL10058-01
You can call or email Starrett and they will provide parts, .pdf parts drawings and info.
The Starrett 3d viewer can be downloaded, installed and seems to work on MS Internet Explorer only. (doesn't work in Chrome).
This model has been updated and is n ow the T230XRL., using 19 parts instead of 20.

I don't know what the spring does. I don't own any Starrett micrometers. I only see it in the 3d parts viewer. 
T230RL Parts:
Illustrated Parts Catalog





Published Date: 2015-02-03

*ITEM* *DESCRIPTION* *PART NO.* *QTY* *INFO*

Illustrated Parts Catalog




Published Date: 2015-02-03

*ITEM* *DESCRIPTION* *PART NO.* *QTY* *INFO* 
Printed: 2017-12-28


	

		
			
		

		
	
0OUTSIDE MICROMETER CALIPERT230RL   
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
1FRAME SUB ASSEMBLYNOT AVAILABLE1  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
2SHELL, OUTSIDE09990-01  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
3NUT, .375-5216414-01  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
4SPRING, BARREL10058-01  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
5LOCK NUT , #230 ASSEMBLYPT990601  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
6•RING, BINDER09209-01  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
7•RING, FRICTION05324-01  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
8•ROLL, BINDER05325-01  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
9RATCHET ASSEMBLYPT198321  10•CAP ASSEMBLYPT994451  11••RATCHET13196-01  12••CAP, RATCHET07671-B1  13•BODY, RATCHET #23019773-01  14•PIN, RATCHET .066D X .156LPT189761  15•SPRING, .041X.061X.188X.010X6PT076731  16•SCREW, #2-64 SLOT X .204 LONGPT197721  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
17WRENCH #3PT015261  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
18SHELL, ADJUSTING08752-01  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
19ANVIL07969-01  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
20SPINDLE07585-0


----------



## Silverbullet

Thanks I have one to that's not right. I also own several Lufkin mics they have a very unique take up on the barrel threads it's like a back lash adjusters . If you take the barrel out past it don't just start tightening it back it'll jam up , you have to load the spring has you thread the barrel back in. Just trying to help not change or anything.


----------



## iainwhite

22405 said:


> The parts I found inside were the same as pictured above.  What does the barrel spring look like?  What does the spring do?
> 
> Thanks



The spring is a slightly curved but flattish leaf spring that tensions the sleeve with the graduation scale against the micrometer frame. 
It holds the sleeve in place but allows it be adjusted with the small wrench.

I did a picture with some screenshots from the parts viewer to try and make it clearer


----------



## dave auto

HELP:   I have a Starrett T230xrl (0-1") and the spindle/thimble will not move at all.  It's been soaking in Kroil for a few days to no avail.
Otherwise it looks in perfect shape.  If it could only take it apart.


----------



## MrWhoopee

dave auto said:


> HELP:   I have a Starrett T230xrl (0-1") and the spindle/thimble will not move at all.  It's been soaking in Kroil for a few days to no avail.
> Otherwise it looks in perfect shape.  If it could only take it apart.



I had the same problem with mine. I sent it to Precision Instrument Correction. 





						Precision Instrument Correction, Inc. | Calibration Services | Brea, CA
					

Precision Instrument Correction Inc. is an ISO/IEC 17025:2005 Accredited Calibration Lab. PIC has been providing quality calibration services in Southern California since 1982. We offer one-week turnaround, expedite, and onsite service. Call our sales department at 714-671-6018 for more detail.




					www.picinc.net
				




They fixed it and calibrated it.


----------



## Silverbullet

Maybe try heating up a little in your oven try 200degrees shouldn't hurt anything at that temperature but may allow the kroil to creep in .


----------



## dave auto

After a month in a hot garage, the thimble, sleeve, and ratchet came off.  The spindle is still stuck.  I don't see an area to torque with a pliers.  The ratchet screw goes deep within the spindle.  My garage when out to 120 degree and my wife would have a cow if it put it into the food oven.


----------



## Silverbullet

You could wrap it in aluminum foil and heat it in the oven.


----------



## dave auto

MrWhoopee said:


> I had the same problem with mine. I sent it to Precision Instrument Correction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precision Instrument Correction, Inc. | Calibration Services | Brea, CA
> 
> 
> Precision Instrument Correction Inc. is an ISO/IEC 17025:2005 Accredited Calibration Lab. PIC has been providing quality calibration services in Southern California since 1982. We offer one-week turnaround, expedite, and onsite service. Call our sales department at 714-671-6018 for more detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.picinc.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fixed it and calibrated it.


  What was the cost?


----------



## MrWhoopee

dave auto said:


> What was the cost?


IIRC, it was about $95


----------



## dave auto

Thanks for all the advise.
The spring 10058-0 is for help keeping the outer numbered sleeve from rotating.
My micrometer was finally freed.  I used a piece of leather and a vise grip to get a little rotation and then back and forth.  The vise grip was  slipping until tightened just right.  I kept the clutch screw in place in case the barrel crushed.  It has a rust or lacquered ring where the locking ring was.  I removed the rust or lacquered ring with a plastic Scotch pad that used for dishes.  Almost all was removed.  I lost the spring and possible spacer between the number sleeve and locking nut.


----------



## dave auto

Just to report there is no spacer.  The outer sleeve is held by just the spring.  I just made re-purposed the self grounding connector from an old light switch.  It works.  Zero repeatability test show 0.000 less than +/- 0.001"


----------



## stuarth44

mwestcott said:


> I found what I thought was a great deal on a little used Starrett T230RL 1" micrometer.  It had some old gunk on it, so I thought that was why the spindle was sticky when turned.  I took the spindle out, cleaned and degreased everything, and it is still so tight I can't use the ratchet.
> 
> Upon looking at it, it appears the spindle lock mechanism isn't retracting enough and is dragging on the spindle.  It will turn to a stop and lock the spindle, but it will spin all the way around the other way and release a bit, but not enough for the mic to spin freely.  I found a bit of info on line, and several mentioned that, when the thing is apart, DON'T turn the spindle lock.  I'm sure I did when cleaning it. Nothing I can find mentioned how to fix this issue.
> 
> It may be related, but it's off zero by about .0005, and I tried to rotate the barrel with the spanner, and it won't budge.  Thanks for any advice!


have a 224 n which does not ratchet, rendering it useless, spindle is free, any ideas please


----------



## stuarth44

mwestcott said:


> I found what I thought was a great deal on a little used Starrett T230RL 1" micrometer.  It had some old gunk on it, so I thought that was why the spindle was sticky when turned.  I took the spindle out, cleaned and degreased everything, and it is still so tight I can't use the ratchet.
> 
> Upon looking at it, it appears the spindle lock mechanism isn't retracting enough and is dragging on the spindle.  It will turn to a stop and lock the spindle, but it will spin all the way around the other way and release a bit, but not enough for the mic to spin freely.  I found a bit of info on line, and several mentioned that, when the thing is apart, DON'T turn the spindle lock.  I'm sure I did when cleaning it. Nothing I can find mentioned how to fix this issue.
> 
> It may be related, but it's off zero by about .0005, and I tried to rotate the barrel with the spanner, and it won't budge.  Thanks for any advice!


have a 242 in mic. staratt, excelent cond. but will not ratchet, anf ideas  would be very welcome, ive taken the screw out from the knurled thumb piece and tipped wd40 in, no difference


----------



## stuarth44

mine is in excellent cond.trouble is, it'll not ratchet and the spring is missing,I  have made an enquiry thru U.K  anyone know of a supplier of parts? thanks


----------



## dave auto

My original answer disappeared.
https://www.starrett.com/spare-part...=list-condensed&itemsPerPage=24&sortBy=wp/asc  for Starrett USA for parts or Amazon.com  Starrett can get the part number for your micrometer 242.     phone *(978) 249-3551     https://www.starrett.com/about/contact-us *


Go on a free site or ebay to get part number of the ratchet and then look for other micrometer models that uses the same ratchet.  I suspect that Starrett uses are only a few different ratchets (most use the same one $12).

Find a  bent caliper from a garage sale for near free to ebay for a few dollars.  My free micrometer was perfect except the spindle didn't rotate at all.  I cut out a spring  from a broken self grounding electrical outlet, then bent it to fit.  You might get the spring and ratchet for near free.


----------



## stuarth44

dave auto said:


> My original answer disappeared.
> https://www.starrett.com/spare-part...=list-condensed&itemsPerPage=24&sortBy=wp/asc  for Starrett USA for parts or Amazon.com  Starrett can get the part number for your micrometer 242.     phone *(978) 249-3551     https://www.starrett.com/about/contact-us *
> 
> 
> Go on a free site or ebay to get part number of the ratchet and then look for other micrometer models that uses the same ratchet.  I suspect that Starrett uses are only a few different ratchets (most use the same one $12).
> 
> Find a  bent caliper from a garage sale for near free to ebay for a few dollars.  My free micrometer was perfect except the spindle didn't rotate at all.  I cut out a spring  from a broken self grounding electrical outlet, then bent it to fit.  You might get the spring and ratchet for near free.


thanks, whole ratcheting assy was 12 usa, they are sending it for free


----------



## DavidR8

I have a 124 internal mic that’s seized up. Guess I should call them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuarth44

DavidR8 said:


> I have a 124 internal mic that’s seized up. Guess I should call them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the man who kept on my case was from U.K,  talk abt service, i poured a bucket of wd40 over mine, bit upset as two mics have gone AWOL , both original Mitus, whats the wevver like in B.C.?


----------



## DavidR8

stuarth44 said:


> the man who kept on my case was from U.K, talk abt service, i poured a bucket of wd40 over mine, bit upset as two mics have gone AWOL , both original Mitus, whats the wevver like in B.C.?



Hmm I might try the WD-40 trick. 
There’s no springs and gears as in a dial indicator so what’s to lose?

Weather here is good. Today. 
Rained like crazy for the past two days so we’re drying out now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuarth44

DavidR8 said:


> Hmm I might try the WD-40 trick.
> There’s no springs and gears as in a dial indicator so what’s to lose?
> 
> Weather here is good. Today.
> Rained like crazy for the past two days so we’re drying out now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


exploded views show a spring, lost the link now, get bout 330 sunny days here
I  get my 3ph. juice from a Lincoln vantage genset/welder, reckon Canada has affordable power


----------



## DavidR8

stuarth44 said:


> exploded views show a spring, lost the link now, get bout 330 sunny days here
> I  get my 3ph. juice from a Lincoln vantage genset/welder, reckon Canada has affordable power


We're lovingly referred to as the Wet Coast


----------



## stuarth44

DavidR8 said:


> We're lovingly referred to as the Wet Coast


love seattle. used to buy my marine stuff there, , but hang on, that's Wa, but been to Couver Island, great place to own a boat eh


----------



## stuarth44

starrett part from uk, no charge, like new now


----------



## dave auto

Great that they offered to help fix your micrometer for free.  What part number worked or that other models used the same ratchet?


----------



## stuarth44

dave auto said:


> Great that they offered to help fix your micrometer for free.  What part number worked or that other models used the same ratchet?


sure has made the  set valuable, but more important, working!! part 19832, guessing used on many


----------

